
Ask HN: Free speech friendly VPS hosts? - xamlhacker
Are there any VPS providers that are friendly in terms of hosting free speech? Some examples:<p>1. Controversial but non-violent political speech?<p>2. Legal adult content<p>3. Content critical of some big business<p>Hosts that actively protect the privacy of clients from frivolous complaints will be even better.
======
ocdtrekkie
Your best friend here is to simply not be loud enough or known enough for
someone to care. Even Cloudflare, whose founder doesn't believe in them
interfering with content, decided not to harbor Nazi websites once they got
attention for it.

Bear in mind, what you're asking here, is for a company to put their own
reputation and business on the line to protect you. If your content is not
welcome in the mainstream, a company hosting you faces boycotts, protests,
resignations, leaks, etc. Even amongst people who would agree with you, they
probably wouldn't be willing to take their own business on protecting yours.

